# IRC Channel



## SEganja (Oct 19, 2007)

I just noticed that alot of bbs's have a corresponding IRC channel. I was just curious if there is one? or maybe one could be made.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes we do you can either go through live chat link in the navigation bar or server: irc.dal.net #rollitup


----------

